# Ohio Muskie Angler Log (MAL), Message



## fffffish

*Ohio Muskie Angler Log * 

*Ohio Muskie Angler Log *


Greetings,

Thank you for participating in the Ohio Muskie Angler Log (MAL), the on-line catch reporting system that replaced the muskie scale sample program during 2008. The Division of Wildlife is very excited about the positive response to the MAL during its first year. Over 650 muskie anglers registered in the MAL and reported catching 2,142 muskies, results that make the Division confident that the transition to this new approach has been as smooth as we had hoped. The MAL is the best tool we have to monitor the success of Ohio&#8217;s muskie stocking and we continue to count on the support of muskie anglers to help us keep the program strong.

Your participation in the MAL is one of the most important things you can do to ensure the future of great muskie fishing in Ohio. To further help, we request that you please:

Continue to report your catches of muskie, and please report muskie of all sizes.

Also report the fishing trips when you do not catch a muskie. This information may help fisheries biologists better understand Ohio&#8217;s muskie fisheries, particularly the success of fish stockings from one year to the next in reservoirs.

When reporting hours fished, report the total hours fished in a day, not the hours between muskie catches. If anglers do this consistently, biologists may be able to estimate the average hours it takes to catch a muskie, thus providing one more tool for better understanding our muskie fisheries.

Encourage other anglers to submit their catches on-line if they are not already doing so. 

Remember, if someone has started sending in cards and would like to switch to entering them on-line, a user account already exists for them. The username and password that has been created for them is available from me (Kevin Page).

If you forget your username or password, contact the Division (Kevin Page) to receive help. Please do not create more than one account per angler.

Make sure that your user profile is up-to-date. You need to indicate your current club membership status in your user profile. If this information is not current, you may not be recognized for annual catch awards by your club.

Continue to send comments and questions, they will help us to improve the MAL. We plan to upgrade the MAL with new features after one more trial year and would like to provide you with the most useful fishing log possible.

We hope that you enjoyed using the MAL and that you will continue to use it during the 2009 fishing season and in the years ahead.


Good Luck!
Kevin Page, Fisheries Research Biologist,
Inland Fisheries Research Unit
Phone: 740.928.7034 x222

e-mail: [email protected]

*Ohio Muskie Angler Log *


.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Yep! Got my message via email today. I will be using it again this season.


----------



## Whaler

You're welcome !


----------



## Cincyghosthunter

Hopefully I will be filling out lots of those reports this year.


----------



## Big Daddy

Here's the link to the log... At the suggestion of one of our members, I'll make it a "sticky". Good luck on the fishing and I hope your reports are good ones!

http://www.ohiodnr.com/muskielog/welcome.aspx


----------



## fffffish

Thank You Big Daddy that will help a lot

*Ohio Muskie Angler Log *


----------



## Weatherby

New MAL video. It is hard to watch parts of the video as Elmer is in a cowboy hat. lol


http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=21586


----------



## TheCream

Is this program still in use? I am a rookie musky angler and would like to start adding information to the MAL this year. I submitted the request a few weeks ago and never received a confirmation email or anything.


----------



## gone-fishing

It is still in use. You won't get a confirmation. ..but if you log back in you can see all your catches do you can verify that way

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## H2O Mellon

Not only is this still in use, the ODNR REALLY wants anglers to use the MAL. We've been in meetings with them and I can't stress it enough they REALLY want anglers to use this.


----------



## Mauler55

Let's fill these out guys the ODNR needs your help and you could win a one year membership to OHMC and even a free dinner at there banquet by filling out a catch data on a fish !!


----------



## KaGee

Mauler55 said:


> Let's fill these out guys the ODNR needs your help and you could win a one year membership to OHMC and even a free dinner at there banquet by filling out a catch data on a fish !!


This thread is 8 years old!!!


----------



## MuskyFan

Gotta catch 'em before you can log 'em. I was bad last year and didn't log all of mine. I'll try to do better this year.


----------



## Mauler55

Thanks kaGee I am aware of that but the state still needs your help !! Thanks Earhworm and MuskyFan we are kinda in that boat !! I usually get all mine e turned in just before the new year


----------



## KaGee

Mauler55 said:


> Thanks kaGee I am aware of that but the state still needs your help !! Thanks Earhworm and MuskyFan we are kinda in that boat !! I usually get all mine e turned in just before the new year


My point being the original post is 8 years old... the last post before yours is 4 years old... is the OP still relevant today? Has there been changes? Does it matter? 4 years of inactivity make me think maybe not...


----------



## MuskyFan

Yes, after 8 yrs it's still relevant. And the link works fine. A lot of good info to be had there.


----------



## Mauler55

I'm just trying to revive it all works and it is a great cause for the State and a great fish for our fisheries!


----------



## crittergitter

Mauler55 said:


> I'm just trying to revive it all works and it is a great cause for the State and a great fish for our fisheries!


I agree 100%. This is a great post. Don't mind that other guy. I don't think he even fishes. lol


----------



## Earthworms

The more places to get info is great for everyone.......


----------



## Legend killer

It's a chore.


----------



## woodsnwater86

If you musky fish you should be logging your trips. Helps the odnr and in the end us fisherman. I heard they might be doing an app that would make it easier.


----------



## undertaker

That would make it easier


----------

